# I need your help on my Youtube Symphony Audition(music related)!!



## NanoCube (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for shameless self-promotion in BC aquaira. PLEASE I need your help to win this audition BY CLICK INTO THIS SITE AND VOTE FOR ME!

YouTube - symphony's Channel or the Youtube Symphony Channel (look under flute section and look for Paulflute or Paul Hung!)

This is an amazing oppotunity for me and the result are all based on your vote!! You will be able to vote ONCE A DAY until the 17th. 7 days only so please I really need your support!

You can also help me by passing this info around your friends or families. and please invite as many people as possible!

Thank you so mcuh,
Paul


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Voted  Always happy to help out a fellow BCA-er.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Voted. Your good man, was nice to listen to at this time of day very relaxing.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very skilled and talented flautist; more than happy to vote for you  Are you auditioning for the Sydney Symphony? I imagine that WOULD be quite an opportunity!!Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## NanoCube (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks guyz. It's some hard work all the till this point and now it's up to people's vote so please help me out and hopefully more people will see this too


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

voted.....good luck...much talent


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

That was beautiful, got my vote. Good luck


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Voted, best of luck Paul.


----------



## NanoCube (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww Thanks Effox!! and also everyone!!!

Here is another website my amazing flute friend help me setup! This is a SHAMELESS PROMOTIONAL WEBSTE I hope you like it!!!

Video Blog - JustAnotherFlutist | Joanna's Official Website


----------

